# Problema video youtube [RISOLTO]

## jezet

ciao a tutti,

ho un problema con la visualizzazione dei video su youtube. 

L'audio và bene, però il video scatta, SOLO con YouTube, ho provato con altri siti e non ho riscontrato alcun problema.

Sia con Chromium che con Firefox (entrambi alle rispettive ultime versioni stabili disponibili).

ho provato ad aggiornare www-plugins/adobe-flash alla versione instabile (10.2.152.27_p201011173-r1) senza trarne benefici...

qualche idea?

ciao

egLast edited by jezet on Tue Mar 22, 2011 8:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## table

che driver video stai usando?

posta l'output di:

```
grep VIDEO /etc/make.conf 

```

e di:

```
lspci | grep VGA
```

----------

## jezet

si scusa!

eccoli:

```
# grep VIDEO /etc/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

```
# lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

```

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## table

Stai usando i driver proprietari nvidia?

Hai seguito questa guida?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## jezet

sisi uso i driver proprietari, e ho seguito quella guida lì!

ciao grazie

eg

----------

## table

 *jezet wrote:*   

> sisi uso i driver proprietari, e ho seguito quella guida lì!
> 
> ciao grazie
> 
> eg

 

quindi sei sicuro di avere abilitato l'accelerazione grafica?

----------

## jezet

 *table wrote:*   

> quindi sei sicuro di avere abilitato l'accelerazione grafica?
> 
> 

 

Guarda penso proprio di sì, non ho MAI avuto questo problema prima... 

cmq c' è modo di verificarlo?

ciao

eg

----------

## table

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

deve restituire: 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

----------

## jezet

```
# glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

----------

## table

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> ...

 

A questo punto non ho altre idee.

Ho trovato un bug segnalato:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355191#c5

prova a inserire quel flag

```

  EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1

```

nel file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg

e riavvia X

----------

## jezet

Ok adesso funziona! 

non è ancora fluidissimo, però è molto meglio di prima...

grazie mille!

ciao

eg

----------

